# xternship



## moeannie (Jun 14, 2009)

I am curious to know if anyone has ever been hired on permanently from their externship?


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 14, 2009)

*No*



moeannie said:


> I am curious to know if anyone has ever been hired on permanently from their externship?



Have heard of others accomplishing this though.


----------



## jillmtom (Jun 15, 2009)

Regardless if you are hired by your xtern company or not, the experience is well worth it.  Good Luck!


----------



## utgirl (Jul 20, 2009)

JoeytheShark said:


> Have heard of others accomplishing this though.


I needing a job in externship! Help me find one Joey!


----------

